# Short tail



## GPup4 (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been noticing for months now that my 8 month old's tail is short. I've compared to other pups her age and looked at pics as well and it doesn't measure up. 

Should I be worried about it being short? Will it grow anymore? She's very healthy otherwise and honestly I don't care much, but just worried it may affect her somehow. Funny thing is she literally just discovered her tail about a week ago!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it looks a little short to me, too, but I wouldn't worry about it, unless you intend showing her! It will not make any difference at all to her. By the way, the tail won't grow any longer, but it will not be nearly as noticeable when she gets all her long tail hair.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree, it does look pretty short. Could it have been injured when she was a puppy? It won't affect her at all. There are plenty of dogs with short/docked tails that do just fine.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Talk to your dog's breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When you pull it down the bone should come to the hock (of her leg)- the tail isn't going to grow any more in proportion to her body but you don't have to blunt cut the hair on the end of her tail which will make it appear longer.


----------



## GPup4 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone! She's perfect in my eyes, I just wanted to make sure there wouldn't be a problem with her tail down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

